# Question on Bloody Mary "Bloodline"



## xX2CrasH2Xx (Jan 23, 2013)

I know they used to be really popular back when dog fighting was a legal sport. I also know they were one of the first bloodlines to become "banned" and a lot of info on them destroyed and forgotten. I have a Pit whose main bloodline is Bloody Mary with a little razors edge thrown in. I would love to know more info about this line and there original purpose or if there is even any info that exist on this matter. Most Breeders do not even acknowledge this or talk about it. I'm sorry if it's out of the way or "farfetched" to ask about the bloodline.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I've never heard of it as a bloodline. Are you talking about Frank's Bloody Mary? She was a Chinaman dog i believe but RE isn't an Anerican Pit Bull Terrier bloodline. The very old foundation RE dogs were AmStaff and the newer RE is an Anerican Bully bloodline.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

As was stated, RE is an American bully bloodline, not APBT. If you posted her pedigree, I'm sure someone could help though. As there are some knowledgable people on this forum from both the game dog and am bully sides of things.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xX2CrasH2Xx (Jan 23, 2013)

Yea that's what im confused about. If it's a actual bloodline or just a famous dog. If it is just a specific dog I wouldn't mind reading some info on him. I know it has something to do with the large ears. Thank you for your info. 

EDIT: He was never registered and I cannot remember what his dads registre was or his registered name. He's just a big house pet. Trying to learn more of his linage.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Since others have pointed out the RE part... I would also like point out I have never heard of bloodlines of pit bulls being banned. Last I check BSL covers all dogs that even remotly look like pit bulls. Weither its a cane corso or a boxer/lab. .... but hey just post her ped and we will try to help identify what bloodline she is.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I personally think it was probably just a single dog. But there are A LOT of dogs with the name Bloody Mary... good luck with that. BUT if you post a ped someone can help more.


----------



## xX2CrasH2Xx (Jan 23, 2013)

Im confused about what RE is also. Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Is this her?

Frank's Bloody Mary


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RE means Rasors Edge. It started out as AmStaffs but is now one of the most common bloodlines among the Anerican Bully.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

xX2CrasH2Xx said:


> Im confused about what RE is also. Thanks guys for your help.


RE is Razors Edge which is not an APBT bloodline it's an American Bully bloodline.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If your dog is not registered there's no way of knowing if he's even pure or not let alone his bloodline. BYBs often claim a certain bloodline based on what they think their dog looks like rather thank actually knowing their lineage.


----------



## xX2CrasH2Xx (Jan 23, 2013)

You guys are very helpful and quick. Thanks so much for helping me figure this out.  His mom was mainly a RE she was a actually blue nose. The Bloody Mary part just interested me a lot. I never bothered with registering him cause he just sits in the house and is fixed with a couple of fetch sessions and flirt pole every now and again. He also has a younger sister with the same mom and dad that I also have if pictures of her would help with anything.

EDIT: I know he's nothing specific it's just something I was told over and over by a few people and figured I would ask around. Im going to do some search for his parents linage is there good sites to search on?


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Blue nose is not a type/breed/bloodline. Just the color of the dogs nose.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xX2CrasH2Xx (Jan 23, 2013)

Well I just know typically the RE's I have seen are blue nosed.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Often times people refer to blue and red nose like its something special, like its a bloodline, type, or kind of pit bull. Truth is there is no such thing as kinds or types of American Pit Bull Terriers. It either is or it isn't and the color of the dogs nose has nothing to do with bloodline or purity. So the color of the dogs parents nose can't really tell you anything other than what color noses they had.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

But some thing to keep in mind is my shelter mutt is a 'bluenose' too. And Angelbaby's Orange Crush is RE and not blue.  most everything the media and the back yard breeders and the general public "know" about 'pit bulls' is wrong. 

And if u don't have a ped or the parents are registered then there is no way to be sure what he is.


----------



## xX2CrasH2Xx (Jan 23, 2013)

Yea, his brother which my cousin has is a blue nose. From the same litter as my dog, diesel. Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## randallpits (Oct 20, 2013)

If ur referring to the famous fighting dog bloody mary; she is the same dog as hydes bloody sunday. Mother to the famous Abernathys Molly who was the mother of the famous chinaman dog. I can tell u more about these dogs if its the ones ur inquiring about. If u have a specific question please ask


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

randallabernathy10 said:


> If ur referring to the famous fighting dog bloody mary; she is the same dog as hydes bloody sunday. Mother to the famous Abernathys Molly who was the mother of the famous chinaman dog. I can tell u more about these dogs if its the ones ur inquiring about. If u have a specific question please ask


I didn't know Bloody Sunday was also know as Bloody Mary. But I noticed Bloody Sunday did produce a dog named Bloody Mary III. The OP is most likely referring to this dog.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [55659] :: HYDE'S BLOODY MARY III


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Hyde's Bloody sunday started out being called bloody mary, she was brought from Carver's yard by Ronnie Hyde. Who registered her as Bloody sunday, we called her both and this confusion may have been intentional. BTW, she was a black dog with white markings on her four feet and blaze all the way to the top of her head, just like Abrnathy's Molly, but she was 10lbs heavier than Molly, great dogs! I recognize that I'm biased, perhaps so much that I,m prejudice.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

rex abernathy said:


> hyde's bloody sunday started out being called bloody mary, she was brought from carver's yard by ronnie hyde. Who registered her as bloody sunday, we called her both and this confusion may have been intentional. Btw, she was a black dog with white markings on her four feet and blaze all the way to the top of her head, just like abrnathy's molly, but she was 10lbs heavier than molly, great dogs! I recognize that i'm biased, perhaps so much that i,m prejudice.


heya rex,noone would 1/2 a brain could blame ya

hellfire i would be also, if i owned either animal!!!

Yis,ricky


----------

